# Pick my Font



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey,
I need a downtube font.
It will read '' Oldschool Welding "
I am feeling military/stencil type, but I'm open........
Help me please.
RTW.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

I was going to use this one on my fixie I'm building....it's called Napkin, treefrog is similar.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

tozovr said:


> I was going to use this one on my fixie I'm building....it's called Napkin, treefrog is similar.


It's hard for me to feel it if it does'nt read '' Oldschool Welding ''
Could everyone show examples that read '' Oldschool Welding ''
Thanks in advance.
RTW.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

how's this?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

stencil font? don't know where to get it, but, you just cut out your letters in cardboard, then spray heavily, runs add style, esp on the camo paint. do it up!
either that, or oldschool digit, like pocket calculators, that would be sweet!


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)




----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

i've always been a big fan of courier new, if you dont know it, look it up, it rocks


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

There is a stencil font for mac...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

How about this?


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

use that, it loooks really good.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

All of those suggestions suck.

"Napkin" is a ripped off Treefrog, the stencil approach is a Kona rip off...

Call a couple graphic designers (not students or wannabes) to come up with something unless of course your approach to welding is half assed too.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

he just made a bike usin his welding skill and you make the comment
"Call a couple graphic designers (not students or wannabes) to come up with something unless of course your approach to welding is half assed too."
What does his approach to putting font on his bike have to do with his welding skill? 

yes, i agree, a lot of these fonts arent exactly the best. maybe you should call a graphic designer like phxartboy suggested. it would most likely look better than anything this forum could come up with. (unless there is a designer among us)


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

Instigator said:


> (unless there is a designer among us)


I am.

Times New Roman.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

phxartboy said:


> All of those suggestions suck.
> 
> "Napkin" is a ripped off Treefrog, the stencil approach is a Kona rip off...
> 
> Call a couple graphic designers (not students or wannabes) to come up with something unless of course your approach to welding is half assed too.


oh yeah, I forgot how Kona invented the paint stencil back in 1842, and were the only ones to use it since.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

phxartboy said:


> All of those suggestions suck.
> 
> "Napkin" is a ripped off Treefrog, the stencil approach is a Kona rip off...
> 
> Call a couple graphic designers (not students or wannabes) to come up with something unless of course your approach to welding is half assed too.


Dude, he posted on an MTB forum...he was asking us schmoes for advice...we gave it.

Who cares where a font came from? Treefrog and Napkin are similar, but who cares what was first? no need to be a dick.

I bet you're the guy who's always saying, "Dude, I was listening to them way before they were cool..."


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Here are some that I like...


----------



## edmoloco (Feb 18, 2004)

*dont know if this will work?*

here are some fonts I found for a bike I painted


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

you have to uplaod the files, you cant direct link to your computer.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

i found that out right after i posted... meh:madman:


----------



## edmoloco (Feb 18, 2004)

*that didn't work, and the pdf is too big*

sorry.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Rick, I am a graphic designer that is not a fan of plagerism or tired, overused fonts.

I'm not a fan of the "stencil" look on a bike either, but it's your ride.










If you need the EPS file to have vinyl made, let me know.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

What an ***


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

What does Hitler have to do with this?


----------



## Rickster (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't have an example but what about a font that looks like a weld bead.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

He's probably posting a pic of his uncle.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

phxartboy said:


> All of those suggestions suck.
> 
> "Napkin" is a ripped off Treefrog, the stencil approach is a Kona rip off...
> 
> Call a couple graphic designers (not students or wannabes) to come up with something unless of course your approach to welding is half assed too.


Wow, I guess I ripped off cro-magnon with the camo look too, eh ?
Your statement about my approach to welding is fck!n comedy, thanks for the laugh bro.
BTW who did you rip off for the avatar ?
Peace,
RTW.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

phxartboy said:


> If you need the EPS file to have vinyl made, let me know.


Ha, no need, he probably plans to spray paint that too.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

phxartboy said:


> Rick, I am a graphic designer that is not a fan of plagerism or tired, overused fonts.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the "stencil" look on a bike either, but it's your ride.
> 
> ...


more than one way to "stencil", when you do it by hand it looks different each time anyway. I realize he was specifying for a particular "font" but I was suggesting the style. study up on your street art, not the selection of microsoft office font packs... yeah, I do agree though, that font you just posted is very lame.


----------



## Str8NoobYo (Aug 3, 2006)

heres a few if you like i can tell you where you can get them:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Str8NoobYo said:


> heres a few if you like i can tell you where you can get them:thumbsup:


hey, nice man, dat's what I'm talkin' bout foo! and all stencil style, ya hear what I'm sayin? straight respect for the Str8NoobYo, got some motivation to look stuff up, haha....


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

zaefod said:


> Ha, no need, he probably plans to spray paint that too.


Hey,
Are you the guy who p/m'd me the Hello Kitty font...........
Ya fayg..............


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

i like this one


----------



## Str8NoobYo (Aug 3, 2006)




----------

